# New member seeking some insight!!!



## Mountaindew117 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello everyone and thanks for taking a look at my thread.

This is my second year in business. I mostly do residential mowing with some tree service, leaf clean up, and some light to medium hardscaping. I have been approached by several of my clients I mow for wanting snow removal service this coming winter season. My question to you guys that have been in the game for some time about where to even being looking for a plow for my truck.

2018 Ford F-150, Crewcab, 4x4, 5.5' bed, FGAWR 1565 KG (3450 LBS), 3.5l ecoboost V6, 1/2 ton. 

I have seen several brands out there claiming to have plows for 1/2 ton trucks but when you do their product selector tools or trying to talk to them about a plow they say they do not have a system that will work for 1/2 ton trucks or will refuse to continue to talk to me about other options about a plow for my truck. 

My question to you guys is what's your recommended systems that would work with my truck? I find it quite odd that my truck's current setup (motor, trans, & drive) can handle pulling 13,000 lbs around all day long but according to the Boss snow plow rep I talked to, the truck itself is completely incapable of plowing any amount of snow fall with a 3.5l eco v6 engine under the hood. It has to be a 5.0 V8 with snow plow prep kit installed or nothing.

I have seen several half ton f150's in my area that are ecos running the boss htx half ton plow and figured I would go with them but yeah my truck is completely incapable of pushing any amount of snow and there for they wouldn't recommend selling me any of their systems and actually hung up on me after their recommendation of not selling one to me at all. Not very good service Boss!!!

I know my last ditch option would be to go with a front 2" receiver hitch plow system for snow removal this season. I know its probably not the best option but was wondering your guys recommendations on this system for right now?

I'm looking at purchasing a new F250 in the next few years and I won't have this problem anymore but right now a new truck is not in the cards for this season or for the next few seasons and I have to use what I got. I mow 30 residential clients this season and all of them are wanting me to plow for them this year and I kinda don't want to loose out on the business to other rival companies in the area.

Let me know your guys thoughts and suggestions. All will be greatly accepted weather their negatives and or positives. Just running outta time to get a system ordered and put together.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Do you know that plow snow and towing a trailer are to different animals, right?

the plow is putting your truck over its safe weight ratings . 
Having said that There are polw /mounts,that will mount to your truck and people do plow with F150’s . 

For the negatives, it’s mid November and you’re just starting snow work?
this should’ve been something that was started the end of August beginning of September at the latest.

Can it be done yes I recommend a three-quarter ton but hey run what you got... but your truck is gonna be worth less when you go to trade it in on that 2500 in two years


----------



## Mountaindew117 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok you completely misunderstood what I was implying, yes I know plowing and pulling are two completely different animals, I'm not an idiot by any means. You missed the point that I was trying to make. Boss plows told me on the phone that my truck is completely incapable of plowing any amount of snow fall period. 

Anyways then why offer half ton truck owners the options of a half ton plow that's designed for half tons then tell them that non of their half ton plows will work with a half ton truck??? Makes no sense period to me, but a truck with the same setup as what mine is with the same FGAWR but with the 5.0l v8 it can accept the half ton systems perfectly fine??? Everything else is the same besides the engine???

On the other note I should have mentioned that I mostly do work inside of an HOA where I only have to drive a few minutes to the next property. I'm not driving 20 minutes to half an hour to just get to my work area. I live inside my HOA so driving with the plow will be minimum and shouldn't hurt to much.

Yes I'm just starting to look into it all because my clients never asked about it until now, so kind of last minute for me and for them also to ask about the service this late. As far as snow fall, I live in southwestern Ohio and we haven't had any snow fall yet. So I have some time to play with before we get any really.

Can't afford 2 truck payments at this time. I'm currently still paying off my 2018 F150, hints why I said I'm looking to buy a new truck in the next few years up to an F250.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mountaindew117 said:


> Ok you completely misunderstood what I was implying, yes I know plowing and pulling are two completely different animals, I'm not an idiot by any means. You missed the point that I was trying to make. Boss plows told me on the phone that my truck is completely incapable of plowing any amount of snow fall period.
> 
> Anyways then why offer half ton truck owners the options of a half ton plow that's designed for half tons then tell them that non of their half ton plows will work with a half ton truck??? Makes no sense period to me, but a truck with the same setup as what mine is with the same FGAWR but with the 5.0l v8 it can accept the half ton systems perfectly fine??? Everything else is the same besides the engine???


Because Ford said that the only trucks that are approved for plowing are the models with the plow prep package. The PPP is only offered on the 5.0l.

So the problem isn't the plow manufacturer, it is the truck manufacturer. Complain to Ford about not allowing a plow on your truck. And it isn't that the plow manufacturers don't make plows for half ton trucks - they don't make them for _your specific_ half ton truck.

Having said that, Fisher does state that some of their models are acceptable for use on the F150, even with the ecoboost. But they put this disclaimer on there:

"Requires Shift-On-The-Fly part time 4x4 transmission. Not for use on trucks equipped with Torque On Demand automatic 4WD. This vehicle meets all applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and Douglas Dynamic's performance characteristics when the snowplow selected is properly installed. The manufacturer of this vehicle has not approved it for snowplow application and may, at its discretion, not honor warrantee coverage for issues it deems are snowplow use related. Douglas Dynamics does not assume any liability for any damage to a motor vehicle resulting from the attachment or from the use of a Douglas Dynamics snowplow."

So feel free to do so at your own risk

And as for the receiver hitch plow - there is nothing to stop you from doing that but it is no more recommended than the full size plows. And there is nothing to stop you from installing the fullsize plow on your truck, recommended or not. Even in the case of Boss, there is nothing about the truck side pieces that are different for the ecoboost. The only difference is whether or not BOSS (and Ford) say that it is OK to do so.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Both Fisher and Western make plows that will fit your vehicle.

you could buy the boss mount and install it yourself if your confident of your trucks ability to push snow. But, as @c_wren2472 said, you do this at your own risk and liability.

for the same cost as purchasing a new plow for your f150, I’d be willing to bet you could find a used setup that’s work ready, and still have some cash left over to add snow removal coverage to your insurance policy.


----------



## Mountaindew117 (Nov 18, 2020)

Actually didn't even get the chance to ask him why not. As soon as I gave him all my information of my truck, waited for a moment, then he told me they cannot recommend any of their plows for my truck setup and he proceeded to hung up on me after he let me know. So if anything I'm just more annoyed at the service I received from the boss rep with no explanation onto why, hence why I looked up help here. Phone call went as normal as it could have been. Asked me what I needed help with, told him what I was looking for, proceeds to ask information on my truck setup, gave him all the information he was needing, waited a moment while his system looked up the recommended plows, came back to me with "we cannot recommend any of our plow systems to be equipped on your trucks current configuration, have a nice day", hung up on me without me even asking the next question onto why???

If I'm coming off with an attitude with how I'm posting and replying I am not doing it on purpose. Just a little under the gun at the moment and with the current help that I received from Boss it was just enough to make me rather irritated and annoyed. Never have I ever been hung up on without an explanation onto why it wouldn't work. So sorry for the attitude, not meaning to come off that way was just looking for an explanation onto why not.

I appreciate the help that you guys have provided, I had no clue that ford only offers the SPPP on the 5.0l V8 and up motor options, I thought it was a universal package across all motor platforms for Ford, which I thought wrong and I'm able to admit I was wrong.

@Kinport I have looked at that option already and there wasn't very many options available around my area for trucks with plows already attached to them. The ones I did find the trucks looked like they wouldn't make it through another season. I went and looked at one truck and it had sever frame rust especially around the mount for the plow, another one I looked at looked bent in the middle of the truck about mid point in between the cab and bed. Like I said the ones I have found around my area look decent in the photos until I went to look at them in person and they were in really rough shape.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Be warned that even after you find a plow you want, at this point in the season you are likely going to be out several weeks for an installation.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I hear ya it’s the end of November and you’re under the gun. 


you know the old saying something about your lack of planning does not constitute an emergency on boss,s side right?

Why would you have two truck payments ?trade the F150 in and get a 2500 and have one truck payment that’s probably the same as you have now,,but add on another year or two. 
Drive around till you see a dealer with a truck and plow already to go, just sitting on the lot,,, and you will be ready to go in a day or two.

And hey, we have you have you priced out insurance for this new endeavor?

You know the old saying in for a penny in for the pound, go in whole hog and get a contract for the whole subdivision and the surrounding homes. 

Good luck...,


----------



## Mountaindew117 (Nov 18, 2020)

Well I appreciate what help I did get here I'll take everything into thought. Not much of help but I'll take what I get. Thanks all.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Be warned that even after you find a plow you want, at this point in the season you are likely going to be out several weeks for an installation.


this was my line of thought on suggesting you buy a used truck that's set up with a plow. If you really are under the gun you may have to wait several weeks before a dealer can get a plow for you. Id get on the phone ASAP and start calling dealers to see if anyone has a plow that fits your truck in stock or how quickly they can get one ordered in for you. This is their busy season, coupled with COVID and the mess that's making with manufacturing/shipping, so things are taking longer than usual. I ordered some front end parts for one of our trucks back in October. I just called to check on them and they are hoping they get here the week after Thanksgiving.

I know clean trucks are few and far between in the rust belt, but I'd keep looking. They pop up but the good ones go quick.

How big are the drives your doing? If they aren't super huge, you have a few alternatives

-Boss makes an awesome full power blade for a four wheeler. 
-Blackline Solutions builds a full power blade for zero turns( you mentioned you mow already)
-you can buy a quality snow blower, backpack blower and a couple good shovels for 12-1300 bucks. Not as comfortable as a truck but easier to acquire, won't break the bank your first year, and arguable leaves a nicer finished product. 
Just some ideas to consider


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I second the snow blower idea. Since you mentioned that you do residential, that would be driveways. Pickup trucks and snow plows do not mix well with >>> SMALL <<< driveways.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If you’re going to clear driveways with a 
walk-behind , you wount get enough of them done in a time frame that is profitable, 
Jmo 

What are drives like the ones you have 
Going for? $10-$20-$30?
what is your competition icharging to plow a similar drive? 

you get hit with a good storm,how many driveways can you clear in an hour ,
Travel time and remember, now you’re standing outside behind a snowblower, 
And you’ll still need to shovel stairs and up against the garage door. 


Just trying to stand back and take a look at the big picture .


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hydromaster: You do make a valid point with a snow blower vs. snow plow. I find in small (several car lengths long by several car lengths wide) residential driveways a snow blower can out maneuver a pick up truck with plow. Something smaller like a Jeep CJ with plow can pick up the pace,


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

thelettuceman said:


> Hydromaster: You do make a valid point with a snow blower vs. snow plow. I find in small (several car lengths long by several car lengths wide) residential driveways a snow blower can out maneuver a pick up truck with plow. Something smaller like a Jeep CJ with plow can pick up the pace,


 Agreed ,


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Be warned putting a plow on a truck with out a ppp will most likely void your warranty FYI


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thought the f150 has electronic steering which could interfere with the plow.

Also to the OP, your truck Isn't rated for 13000 pounds towing either...
https://www.ford.com/cmslibs/conten...general/pdf/guides/18RV&TT_Ford_F150_Oct9.pdf


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

cat 950k getter done son!
good advice has been given, you can throw seed...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Chineau said:


> cat 950k getter done son!
> good advice has been given, you can throw seed...


Um, if he is worried about 2 truck payments, a loader payment might not be in the cards...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Um, if he is worried about 2 truck payments, a loader payment might not be in the cards...


Have you priced new trucks...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Let's stick to the discussion and offering advice, please. No need for some of the insults or "assumptions", which I removed 

thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought the f150 has electronic steering which could interfere with the plow.


That was the case on the earlier model years - the 2011 & 2012 in particular, you couldn't put any plow on any configuration without causing electrical issues. I had one customer try anyway to discover that every time he moved the plow, it would throw some sort of "charging system fault" error on the dash. Plow still seemed to work but I assume that wasn't good.

2013-2017, only certain configurations were approved that didn't use the electric steering assist, which primarily was the 5.0l. They also required the sppp which basically consisted of a plow button that turned off access to accessories like heated seats. The truck was still limited to plow motors of a certain size for lower amp draw.

According to the DD bulletin, the MY2018 and later electrical system is no longer an issue.


----------

